# Free to a good home



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Should we not have a "free to a good home" section
Like I have a 2006 France Michelin green camping guide going free
and a 5' by about 4' blue plastic woven carpet going buck shee as long as people want to collect send SAE etc
Barry


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Barry

Good idea. Although I was hoping to open the post and see you were offering a 38ft Monoco. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I thought it was a quiz. I guess you live in Ireland!  
Ian


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*doh*

explain pls


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*SAE*

Greetings,



> explain pls


It would be good to know where you lived Barry so that someone can pick up the items, because you would need a large stamped addressed envelope to put the carpet into :wink: :wink:


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*doh*

Thought most people with a brain would work out that the SAE was for the guide and the carpet was for collection but guess you don't fall into that category!


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*forget it*

I can do without the hassle I'll just sell it on ebay! Thought it was being good natured and in the spirit of the site but.....................


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*OK back on again!*

Following a PM i received, I am willing to re-offer goods.
My idea was that there must be loads of folks with gear in their garages gathering dust!
Kind of thought I might be giving details of where I live and collection when I found out if and when somebody wanted them rather than announce to the general public that I'm off to France tomorrow and I live at .................... and the alarm number is etc
Anyway I'm in the Durham area if it helps. Anybody wanting either items. Yes a SAE FOR THE GUIDE NOT THE CARPET and collection to be ARRANGED FOR THE CARPET NOT THE GUIDE! Sorry if some of you were misled in thinking I wanted a SAE for the carpet and and collection for the guide doh! Let me know first come etc but don't expect an answer 'til the 17th 
Thanks
barry


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oops!


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*One of those days!*

Sorry if i'm a bit tetchy but not the best of days for me and could do without smart a**** when you are trying to do a favour..lol!
Barry


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Barry,

Fortunately some of us have brains, small as they may be. Some others have their brains somewhere in the lower regions, fortunately they are in the minority. 

I think most of us understood what you meant. I am of the opinion that your suggestion is a good one, I have lots of bits and pieces that I could pass on or just dump. 

At the moment I am looking for the handle from a Hymer type sink tap. I have tried everywhere to no avail, there are pleanty of new ones available but I only require the handle.

Regards

Drew


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Items available at York show*

The plastic carpet and the guide meantioned earlier in this this thread,will be available for collection at the york show if anybody is interested otherwise i'll reluctantly chuck them away.
Barry


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Items available at York show*

Hi there
have you heard of a scheme called "freecycle"

This is the place to give stuff away, it also prevents good stuff being taken to the tip and reduces landfill.
There will be a group in your area.
Just go to www.freecycle.org and enter your required area.

Many people are put off the scheme because they see it as:
Away of increasing the spam you get on email or
getting 50k emails advertising everything people don't want but there is a way of reducing both by not signing up for them in the first place.
If you have any worries or queries just drop a pm to scottie and he will fill you in with the right way to go about posting.

This is a non-profit making organization and therefore doesn't contravene any advertising bans.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I think the initial request was a brilliant idea. A lot of us meet at rallies and meets quite often so postage would not be needed all the time.
Anyway I think a new thread folder should be created.

Have a nice time in France, look forward to meeting you at York.

Steve


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Barry, I ve just seen this post, We were away when you first posted. I would be gratefull for both items and I think I am local to you (Durham?)


Richard...


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> Good idea


Stew,

Having a "Free to a Good Home" section is a very good idea. Could you raise it at management level?

Dougie.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

This is a good idea. There are several members on here in the process of going fulltime. There will be lots of items to dispose of having no financial value, but they could be useful to others...will end up at the tip otherwise 8O


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Items have now been requested*

A "local" member has now requested the 2 items
Barry


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*RichardnGill*

have pm ed my phone number
Barry


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Barry, I wil call you later this evening it that is ok with you?


Thanks again Richard...


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*phone*

That's fine


----------

